# late season steelies on the east branch



## dryfly73 (Dec 4, 2002)

if anyone is looking for some late season action on the east branch of the augres rivers ,whitney drain let me know this river is my nest and i have fished since i could ride my bicycle there as a child


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Welcome to the site!

I am a frequent eastsider, most of us stay pretty vague about the small tribs up there, but freely share info through the PM feature or e-mail.

Looking forward to some reports when things pick up a little, although that might not be till spring! LOL

Think about participating in one of the outings, they pop up all over the state. They are a great way to meet like minded sportsman and share some of the info you have gained, I have found that it comes back to you ten fold!


----------



## kienbaumer (Jan 29, 2001)

Hey do you know if its frozen over yet? I would like to try it, this weekend.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Dryfly, I would just like to know if they winter up in there, or is it too shallow? Welcome to the site, and it's cool to have a person around the east-branch for updates, if you need Au Sable info, just let me know, tight-lines!


----------



## dryfly73 (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kienbaumer _
> *Hey do you know if its frozen over yet? I would like to try it, this weekend. *


 it is not frozen over yet some of the slower water may be but the deep runs and clay cuts are wide open


----------



## dryfly73 (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ausable_steelhead _
> *Dryfly, I would just like to know if they winter up in there, or is it too shallow? Welcome to the site, and it's cool to have a person around the east-branch for updates, if you need Au Sable info, just let me know, tight-lines! *


 they do winter in small numbers but they are extrememly difficult to hook up on. but when you do its a riot they run you all over that little stream....good fishing


----------



## kienbaumer (Jan 29, 2001)

So its not froze over?? because when i fished it last week it had tons of ice on it....not trying to start anything but when was the last time you were there? Tightlines


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Rick, you're always trying to start something! 

The Rifle was pretty well unfishable Sunday too. Making ice, and as clear as I have seen it.


----------



## dryfly73 (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kienbaumer _
> *So its not froze over?? because when i fished it last week it had tons of ice on it....not trying to start anything but when was the last time you were there? Tightlines *


 where are you fishing it at? there are shelves but plenty of open water on the clay cuts


----------



## kienbaumer (Jan 29, 2001)

on the lower half.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

shhhhhh.......

I have fished the EBOTAG from it's headwaters to the mouth. I wouldn't be surprised to find open water near More Fish Dam or even around the ****** area..lol


----------



## keith miller (Oct 3, 2001)

as far as the augres & the singing bridge (at us-23)are concerened both are frozen over but didnt get to stop & look
tawas river had some opne water but mostly froze.
i drove by them on monday the 16th.
just my 2 cents


----------



## truesportsman (Feb 19, 2003)

Yeah if you're offering info on the east branch, I'm interested!! I used to fish quite a bit below M-55 to the old dam/weir. That was some 10 years ago so I'm quite out of touch. Is it worth going there anymore? I really liked that spot because of the small crowds and because the fish were very acrobatic in that shallow water. Any info is appreciated. Looking to go mid March.
Thanks!


----------



## riverratt (Mar 1, 2001)

small crowds? this isn't the same east branch i know.what used to be a fine fishery has been destroyed,overharvesting and severe erosion has practically ruined this river.i guess thats what happens when you talk about small rivers and streams on the net.


----------

